# Snow Shepherd spotted in Rhode Island



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The view out the back door this morning.









Come on, Momma Moon, it's fun!









So, Otto, would you dive a path over to the bathroom for me? No, okay, I'll just go here.









Morgan, there's sort of a path back here. Watch out for the beach roses!









Morgan, meditating









Otto, climbing the snow. Look at that big red bum!









Boys cleaning my car. It's a Taurus, the way the snow drifted in, you'd swear it was a box back Volvo under there!









Up to his big red bum in snow









Big Giant Purple Ball. Very hard to loose in a snowdrift









Throw it again! Please!!!









Really, Otto? I thought you were a helpful breed?









I have a bucket









Well it was a bucket - Folgers coffee, tastes great and the bucket makes a kickin dog toy









I have a badness - she tackled James and stuffed him face first into the snow. That was the end of James wanting to play outside.









This is my next door neighbors's yard, look what the wind did to it!!!









A dog, his snowbank and a jolly ball. Yes, he squashes it and no he never uses the handle - that's for me to play tug with.









Splash down









Happy snowstorm, Otto!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the "I have a bucket."

&

"helpful breed"
HAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!
Great looking dogs!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! Those are wonderful, looks like so much fun, I am jealous!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

There you are!!!!
I was wondering how much fun you guys were having!!!








Happy Otto!
Milk jugs work just as well Moon!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We had much fun, especially Otto. Tom has a sinus infection, James isn't much better and Jackie is sniffly so they didn't spend more than an hour outside. Otto, he was out all day, Come on mom throw that ball! I'll eat your shovel if you don't throw my ball!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ana exited her room this morning dressed in her snow pants!









Frodo was able to run like a real dog! The Joy!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that was fun. 

Usually we have tons of snow. Not unhappy it hasn't gotten here really yet.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Otto looks like he had such a great time out in the snow! Morgan, on the other hand looks as if she is very displeased with the white cold stuff..LOL

good idea for the folgers coffee 'buckets'!! I save them but never knew why till now


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

They look like they had a blast - or at least Otto did. Morgan looks like a regal lady who knows better (She should teach Aodhán that look.)
I liked the one with Otto's face full of snow - the only way mine got that was when DH dumped a shovel full on top of them.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

They are having a blast!!!! So much fun falling the snow with the kids! I wanted to do that with Angeles and Cotton but I don't have water proof pants and I knew I would FREEZE! LOL


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna is sooooo impressed with that red butt! I told her I don't think Santa can fit that hunk of dog in his sleigh, so she just has to drool over the booty shots!









I'm so jealous of the snow! Although if it snowed here, I'd have no power and it would probably be the end of the world!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wonderful pics!! I just can't beleive all the SNOW


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Your dogs have way too much fun!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jenn, Morgan looks stunning against the snow sitting and meditating! Her Folgers bucket pic is too cute, she's a beautiful girl! I love seeing The Queen! Otto makes my day-- look at the squished JollyBall pic with him looking right at you. Gorgeous!! he has a zanyness that I'm, uh, wayyy too familiar with myself.







Otto's BOIIING pics are too much!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

beautiful! I better not show Benny or Annie or they would be jealous!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope Morgan didn't kick the bucket......she looks a bit disdainful of the snow. Any chance she "accidentally" tackled DS? Did the snow go right to his underwear?? EVERYONE wants to call it a day when it does down and gives YOU a red bum. I'm with him, wet bum=going inside. 

Otto and his butt look like they are right at home in the snow, and his jolly ball is holding up well to the onslaught. What a big, goofy smile he has on "Thanks for putting all the snow out for me mom!!!;" he must think you are all-powerful.

My own bum has not defrosted yet, methinks I have frostbite of the buttockal area.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> I have a badness - she tackled James and stuffed him face first into the snow. That was the end of James wanting to play outside.


HA!! I can just hear her going "Make him get up so I can do it AGAIN!!!"


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

splashdown, gotta love it!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Great pics! Awww snow doooogs. I love dogs in the snow!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAA
Jenn OMG those were awesome especially Moon knocking James over, she looks like a pupper in that pic!

Yup Otti is just like Big Cuz with his Jolly ball


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Great snow pictures and beautiful dogs. Looks like Otto had the most fun out of everybody.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ha Ha we didn't get even a dusting.....

Great pictures. I want just one big storm like that them it can warm up and be spring....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Morgan had been in trouble quite a few times, hence her disdainful attitude. First she stole the puppy's bucket - that she never plays with except yesterday when her cuz was buried in the snow and she didn't feel like going to the basement to get another one when Otto got his jollyball... Second she was chewing on the teeter totter becuase it was stuck in the snow. Third, she tackled James and yes she'd have done it again if he'd gotten up without screaming. Then she's eating snow off a chair.

Either that or she's remembering being Otto's age and what a brat she was in the snow to Luther!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Shepherds and their love of snow


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Update on the Senior Snow Shepherd from RI*

Yes! They love it. 

Since everyone thought Morgan seemed less than impressed with the snow yesterday, figured I'd update on how she's feeling about it today.

Loving it! Without the kids outside to worry about, Morgan was chasing her cuz through snowbanks. She still loves to run and play but her hips get the better of her after about 10 minutes so she'll lay down and chew her toy. 

Not today, took them outside about 3:30 to play and came in about 10 minutes ago. Morgan was playing the whole time, chasing her cuz through the snowbanks Otto has made. He of course was a total loonie bounding through the snow.

Tomorrow, maybe I'll take her sledding with the kids. She'll love that, loves kids. Today when we were at the sledding bowl in the park, there were other dogs (on leash of course) so I guess it's acceptable


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They look so happy in the snow!



> Quote:Yes, he squashes it and no he never uses the handle - that's for me to play tug with.


Cody does the same thing.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdThey look so happy in the snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont complain, mine only plays with hose pieces







Jenn knows the story. 
Jenn, I love the pics!!!!! wow that is some snow and still nice and white. I hope little Tom feels better, hubs sinuses have been driving him nuts. 
Love that one pic of morgan sitting there with the red thing LOL!
and the one with Otto going down the path.


----------

